# Quiz Module Just For Fun



## Gizmo (9/9/14)

I have installed a quiz module, I will be adding more quiz's in time. I thought this could be quite fun to see how we all do. 

Admins can also add their own quiz's or have quiz's requested! Something silly, but something fun!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/14)

Not operational yet? I get closed on one and not found on the other...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/14)

But I love the idea and look forward to playing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/9/14)

Eish I am having a technical issue. Anyway It is on its way.. Hopefully soon  PM'ed the developer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/14)

Sounds like fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

I hope it gets fixed soon! The little red number one is driving me crazy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I hope it gets fixed soon! The little red number one is driving me crazy


 
I'm so with you @Stroodlepuff! My OCD is going off the charts!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

